# Michael Gielen has passed away..........



## Itullian

R I P Maestro
:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

So sad. A terrific conductor of Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner and Mahler symphonies (to name but a few). His 2nd Hannsler Beethoven cycle is one of my favourites. He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## nobilmente

His was the first _Moses und Aron_ I heard, and it has appeared definitive to me ever since.


----------

